# Prescription Drug Addiction



## floydknight

A friend of mine has been in a 20+ yr marriage. She and her husband have a history of infidelity. They separated once but got back together for the kids and finances. She suffered abuse and molestation as a child and had first child during her teens.

She has been taken, now abusing, anti-depressant/anti-anxiety/diet prescription drugs for at least the past 3 years. Her family doesn't know..especially her husband. She doesn't want to tell him that the drugs are the reason she is able to cope around him. She doesn't want him to touch her so she sleeps in the bedroom by herself with the door locked.

She wants to leave but feels obligated to stay. He keeps convincing her, via guilt-trip, to stay and work on the marriage. This means sleeping with him again. I am afraid she may overdose if this cycle continues. He has no idea she is addicted to these drugs.

Can anyone share some wisdom and advice?


----------



## GAsoccerman

She needs some serious counseling, Have her go see a therapist right away, she needs to do this before she kills herself.

Be a good friend and help her out by taking her and being a supportive person.

Prescription addictions can be painfully hard to withdrawn from, but it can be done.

Get her into counseling.


----------



## Lavender

Dont wait til it is too late... Help her seek out some kind of rehab & start yesterday!!Good Luck


----------



## Sensitive

Are you saying that the drugs aren't working and she is taking more than the prescribed dosage? Or are you saying she is dependent on them to feel better because her life circumstances are so miserable? Someone needs to break the cycle and it sounds like she doesn't have the strength to handle it herself. The situation sounds urgent, if you are already suspecting a possible suicide attempt.


----------

